# Shelby 52a for sale on Ebay



## wcw2323 (May 26, 2015)

Hello,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-51-f...-bicycle-train-light-duck-tail-/171795587624?

Im watching this bike on Ebay.....Correct me if I'm wrong, but either the teak or light are incorrect, right? I thought the ribbed light was used on 53-54 Airflo's along with the ribbed tank. Seems like this one is pieced together. Any idea of the correct configuration would be helpful! I'm looking for an original 52a, but not convinced that this is the one for me!

Thanks for your comments and opinions!

Warren


----------



## hellshotrods (May 28, 2015)

I thought the same thing.   I KNOW the man personally who just purchased that Shelby and I told him he was paying way too much.   Please chime in and post any critical comments, I would love to hear them.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 28, 2015)

Experts please chime in..........


----------



## izee2 (Jun 1, 2015)

Bike looks to be early 50's. Personally I have only seen that configuration with that badge on a 1950 model. But that's just me. I agree that the light is later. It should have the scripted light. Tank, rack and guard are ok. It also looks like it was repainted. I have a 51 model 52a. I will try to post some pics later to compare.


----------



## izee2 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is a pic of mine. Could only find this one pic. But at least you can see most of what it should look like.


----------

